# Reducing separation between crust & custard



## Tiffany2345 (Aug 30, 2019)

Hi—Another mini tartlet mold question here: am I correct in blindbaking, then filling (guessing a teaspoon worth of filling?!) for just a few minutes at 325, then resting in oven? Will the above method help to reduce separation between crust & custard? Any favored ways to go about avoiding? Thank you!


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

you want to fill your tart shell sufficiently so you minimize shrinkage; another option depending on what you're making is to use a stovetop custard and fill the baked shell. A stove top custard may not be a smooth and silky as a well made baked custard but you eliminate the custard shrinking from the shells.....


----------

